# Kittens New to Raw



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

How does everyone do it?
I have already started chicken, they are eating like pros!
They are 13 weeks. 

My gf said I could do bone in 6 days and then I can do a new meat every 2 weeks. Chicken and turkey being the first 2 to try out.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the best way to start is ground chicken or turkey for the first couple days just so they get used to the taste of raw meat. If you're so ambitious you could probably do cut up boneless chicken breast as well. For bones I'd recommend starting with cornish game hen and smashing up the bones with a hammer or meat mallet to make the bones easier for them to crunch through. Eventually work them up to non-smashed game hen bones and then up to smashed regular chicken bones like wings or drumsticks.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you!!!! :wink:


----------

